# Fursuits with kevlar built in?



## NoahGryphon (Feb 11, 2018)

An idea iv had for a while is a fursuit with ballistic-grade kevlar sewn into it, so it would be bullet and shrapnel-proof if anything bad ever happened. what do you think of the idea?

(and it would be intended to still look normal, the kevlar would be under the fur and stuff)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Sounds fun.  It would be like having a fursuit shaped panic room.  Would it have a utility belt, so the wearer can go full Batman?

Or Manbat even, if the fursuit itself was a bat.

Yeah, do it!


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 11, 2018)

wtf? are you planning to fursuit in a battlefield or something?

wouldnt the extra layer make it even hotter, anyway? i feel like hyperthermia is a risk in fursuits already,this seems worse


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 11, 2018)

Enter the Furminator. 

Well if you genuinely believe that you are at that much risk. 

Kevlar does get very hot if my Kevlar lined chainsaw gear is anything to go by.


----------



## reptile logic (Feb 11, 2018)

Technically feasible, I suppose. Not at all practical. One would likely pass out from the heat; especially if engaging in combat while suited-up.

I have also worn Kevlar chainsaw gear. It doesn't breath, but at least the sweat evaporates quickly once the article is removed.


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 12, 2018)

Are you planning on shooting up a furcon? Sure sounds like it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 12, 2018)

This sounds awfully familiar, like, an idea another member here had and got torn to pieces over. I think the idea is idiotic.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 12, 2018)

Sheesh - here we go again.

Please don't feed the troll. Ignore him and he will move on to other things.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 12, 2018)

The general consensus is fursuits are already extraordinarily inconvenient and expensive without making one into a veritable oven for what's essentially no good reason.

I don't think you're trolling since you're a long-time member and rubber/latex fur and maybe this stems from that a little just as something that you might consider to be an interesting branching side-concept..?



Mr. Fox said:


> This sounds awfully familiar, like, an idea another member here had and got torn to pieces over. I think the idea is idiotic.



I remember that thread. He really did get torn apart. I liked the first half of your post but it got a little rude at the end, unforunately.

Edit: I have to wear high pressure water jetting cut-suits at work and I can attest to how awful it is to have to sit in your own sweat and filth all day heaving that heavy shit around. It's not something you would want to do unless you have to.

Double Edit: This shit is unpleasant as hell. You don't want this.







Triple edit: Beard optional, but I don't recommend anyone grow one of those either. I assume the chainsaw guys might disagree!


----------



## NoahGryphon (Feb 12, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Are you planning on shooting up a furcon? Sure sounds like it





Shane McNair said:


> Why?
> 
> I don't know if this is a troll thread or not, but if you really wanted to, you could just put on a normal kevlar vest and then wear a normal suit over that. It would probably get pretty uncomfortable though. Shrapnel, wtf? Are you expecting a bad guy to lob hand grenades at you too?



no -3- just i think it would be cool to have a fursuit that you could say was bulletproof. and if a terrorist ever bombed a con you were at the suit would protect you.



Kellan Meig'h said:


> Sheesh - here we go again.
> 
> Please don't feed the troll. Ignore him and he will move on to other things.


 im not a troll ->-


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 12, 2018)

Well it would certainly be challenging for a maker to turn something like this into a fursuit.


----------



## Br3a (Feb 13, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> wtf? are you planning to fursuit in a battlefield or something?


Holy crap this hahaha


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 13, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Well it would certainly be challenging for a maker to turn something like this into a fursuit.


Fat ninja turtle duh!


----------



## Water Draco (Feb 13, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Fat ninja turtle duh!



Suppose this is what happens if you live on nothing but pizza.


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> wtf? are you planning to fursuit in a battlefield or something?



That is a funny idea, though, to have fursuited battlefields. 

Actually, I think it should be a requirement, of all battlefields, and the standard uniform! : V


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> That is a funny idea, though, to have fursuited battlefields.
> 
> Actually, I think it should be a requirement, of all battlefields, and the standard uniform! : V


Between skunks on one side and foxes on the other?


----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Between skunks on one side and foxes on the other?


Theres a war? Well, no one told me about this?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> Theres a war? Well, no one told me about this?


We are at war with EastSkunkia.  We have always been at war with EastSkunkia.


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Between skunks on one side and foxes on the other?



Foxes are sneaky...these suits could help us keep 'em in check.

Though, of course...there are _other_ ways.

EDIT: and this goes for Gorillas, too!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> Foxes are sneaky...these suits could help us keep 'em in check.
> 
> Though, of course...there are _other_ ways.
> 
> EDIT: and this goes for Gorillas, too!


Gorilla warfare


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Gorilla warfare



This reminds me: When I was maybe 6 or 7 a friend of mine in school said he wanted to be a leftist gorilla when he grew up. But just because he had heard the term on TV and he thought it sounded fun, not really knowing what it meant. : )


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

Simo said:


> This reminds me: When I was maybe 6 or 7 a friend of mine in school said he wanted to be a leftist gorilla when he grew up. But just because he had heard the term on TV and he thought it sounded fun, not really knowing what it meant. : )


I think that sounds a much better option than the proper spelling TBH.  Who wouldn’t want to swing though the jungle and sit eating bananas and leaves all day, even if they never used their right hands?

I think I’m now going to switch sides.  Foxes, you’re on your own.

*pulls on Kevlar skunk fursuit*


----------



## TigBiddies01 (Feb 21, 2022)

NoahGryphon said:


> An idea iv had for a while is a fursuit with ballistic-grade kevlar sewn into it, so it would be bullet and shrapnel-proof if anything bad ever happened. what do you think of the idea?
> 
> (and it would be intended to still look normal, the kevlar would be under the fur and stuff)


The bulletproofing would only be necessary on the torso, and kevlar may not be the best option. While it is a lot lighter, flexible, and less bulky than alloy plates, it doesn’t have slash and stab resistance and you can’t get rifle-rated protection. I would personally go with the level 3+ A2 plates from AR500 armor with trauma pads and some side plates too.


----------



## LiminalDreams (Feb 21, 2022)

I can understand the fear with the world the way it is, but this really isn't the answer to it. Hotel and Con security work very tightly to make sure nothing happens to congoers and while it's feasible someone would attack a con, putting kevlar into a fursuit just isn't going to work as it would make the fursuit more dangerous than it already is.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 22, 2022)

I call upon the dark powers of necromancy to revive this thread.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I call upon the dark powers of necromancy to revive this thread.


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

If you use like really light and airy fur that possibly could work. Like, is this for air soft or Smth?


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Apr 15, 2022)

I would say a much easier an more effective version of this would be to incorporate armor (either rifle plate carrier or medieval style armor) as an accessory onto the suit and not have it built in. That way it could add visual appeal and at the same time be removable if it is too heavy. I have seen fursuiters use tactical equipment belts and whatnot as accessories, you could extend that to a full set of armor if you wanted. Maybe even use the armor for a partial so it is much less hot. 

I don't see why everyone is saying this is a terrible idea, certainly not super practical but when has that stopped anyone?


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

Zara the Hork-Bajir said:


> I would say a much easier an more effective version of this would be to incorporate armor (either rifle plate carrier or medieval style armor) as an accessory onto the suit and not have it built in. That way it could add visual appeal and at the same time be removable if it is too heavy. I have seen fursuiters use tactical equipment belts and whatnot as accessories, you could extend that to a full set of armor if you wanted. Maybe even use the armor for a partial so it is much less hot.
> 
> I don't see why everyone is saying this is a terrible idea, certainly not super practical but when has that stopped anyone?


Well. That is what I'm wearing to my next air soft game.


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

Or ww3


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> Well. That is what I'm wearing to my next air soft game.


I would love to see a picture of that setup if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

Hehe, I might. I have an air soft revolver so when I get my head I will


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Apr 16, 2022)

Here is an example of how it can look with a tactical vest. 








						Paw Patrol - grownup version by Pat-Patriksson
					

Two German Shepherds in police regalia. Lt. Rook rookshep and Officer Bishop. . . Photo taken at Anthrocon 2018 after fursuit parade




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Another factor that I was thinking about is that with a standard hard armor plate, generally having a trauma pad behind it is a good idea to reduce the felt impact. Something which fursuit padding could also do, probably even better if it was thicker and softer, so to all the haters it actually could in someways be slightly more practical to have a fursuit on underneath your armor than without.


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

100000 IQ plays


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 28, 2022)

How long has it been since the last "bulletproof fursuit" thread? I'm pretty sure I've made one myself.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Throwaway (Apr 29, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


>


*nuzzles you with gun*


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 29, 2022)

This is a very old (and very odd) thread. 

I think if you were genuinely worried that you were going somewhere that might have shrapnel, that costumes would be the least of your worries.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 29, 2022)

I think OP wanted to rob a bank


----------

